# Mails aus Servlet verschicken?



## downset04 (13. November 2005)

Hallo 

Wie verschicke ich aus einem Servlet heraus ein Mail?

hab bisher dazu noch nix gefunden?

thx


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. November 2005)

Hallo!

 Besorg dir das JavaMail-API. Anschließend legst du das mail.jar und activation.jar ins %TOMCAT_HOME%/common/lib Verzeichnis...


```
package de.tutorials;
  
  import java.io.IOException;
  import java.util.Properties;
  
  import javax.mail.Message;
  import javax.mail.Session;
  import javax.mail.Transport;
  import javax.mail.internet.InternetAddress;
  import javax.mail.internet.MimeBodyPart;
  import javax.mail.internet.MimeMessage;
  import javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart;
  import javax.servlet.ServletException;
  import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
  import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
  import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;
  
  public class ExampleMailSenderServlet extends HttpServlet {
  
  	Session mailSession;
  
  	public void init() throws ServletException {
  		super.init();
  
  		Properties properties = new Properties();
  		properties.put("mail.store.protocol", "pop3");
  		properties.put("mail.transport.protocol", "smtp");
  		properties.put("mail.user", "foo.bar");
  		properties.put("mail.pop3.host", "pop3.someProvider.de");
  		properties.put("mail.smtp.host", "smtp.someProvider.de");
  		properties.put("User", "foo.bar");
  		properties.put("Password", "somePwd");
  		properties.put("mail.from", "foo@bar.de");
  
  		mailSession = Session.getInstance(properties);
  	}
  
  	protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp)
  			throws ServletException, IOException {
  
  		Message message = new MimeMessage(mailSession);
  		try {
  			message.setSubject("Test Nachricht");
 			message.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(
 					"tom@tutorials.de"));
  			MimeMultipart mimeMultipart = new MimeMultipart();
  
  			MimeBodyPart textPart = new MimeBodyPart();
  			textPart.setText("ABCDEF");
  			textPart.setDisposition(MimeBodyPart.INLINE);
  			mimeMultipart.addBodyPart(textPart);
  
  			message.setContent(mimeMultipart);
  
  			message.saveChanges();
  			Transport.send(message);
  
  		} catch (Exception e) {
  			e.printStackTrace();
  		}
  	}
  }
```
 
 Hierbei sollte man jedoch prüfen, ob es Probleme gibt, wenn eine Mail Session von mehreren Threads gleichzeitig verwendet wird...

    Gruss Tom


----------



## Jagge (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo bin gerade neu hier im Forum angekommen. 

Bei meinem Projekt haben wir einen Notes-Server. Dieser verwaltet unter anderen auch E-Mails. Diese E-Mail-Addressen haben willkürliche Namen (z.B. Name [Leerzeichen] Nachname/Serverrname). Ich wollte ihm mit dem hier gezeigten Code eine Mail schicken, allerdings sagt mir der Compiler immer als Fehlermeldung Illegal Whitespaces. Nun ist die Frage kann man diese AddressException ignorieren oder muss ich da anders rangehen oder gibt es dafür gar keinen Lösung -.- ? 

MfG Jagge


----------



## Kulabac (25. Oktober 2007)

Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass Adressen mit Leerzeichen gültige E-Mail-Adressen sind ... ich würde sagen die Exception ist berechtigt, weil Mails an diese Adressen sowieso nicht ankommen würden...


----------

